# Basic BBQ Rub - Used on ribs, chops, pork, chicken



## reardenreturns (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a rub I developed. Again, nothing special, but it's damn tasty. Might be a little sweet for Texas tastes, but I like experimenting. 

*Basic BBQ Rub*
1/4 c kosher flake salt
1/4 c packed dark brown sugar
1/4 c smoked paprika
3 tbsp fresh ground black pepper
1 tbsp garlic powder (not garlic salt)
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1/2 tsp celery seed 

The celery seed here brings in some great flavors. Adjust cayenne to your desired spicy-ness level. ENJOY! :nana2:


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks like a Steve Raichlen recipe-

http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/basic-barbecue-rub-74181/


----------



## reardenreturns (Mar 2, 2011)

[quote name="cliffcarter" url="/forum/thread/104042/basic-bbq-rub-used-on-ribs-chops-pork-chicken#post_601472"]
Looks like a Steve Raichlen recipe-



http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/basic-barbecue-rub-74181/
[/quote]

Exactly... i just cut down on the cayenne cause it was a bit too spicy for me an not quite as sweet as I'd like. Got the start from one of his books.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 2, 2011)

There are no original recipes - only variations of existing variations!  I will give this one a try, sounds like a good alternative.

When going into the battle of the palate - better to be well equipped than only bringing 1 bullet!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds pretty good. I like the ingredients. May have to mix up a batch. Thanks Anthony


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 2, 2011)

Reardon,try dropping the Celery and try ground Cloves , in moderation, a neat little change of pace
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and always,


----------

